# To CarolDaboyz



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Actually, Carole, this is not for you. But I hope you are fine. Please pass this post along accordingly.

Dear Hadjimon,
I hope you don't ever think I've forgotten your handsome self. You are much on my mind and I still believe the day will come when you can at least visit me.

Perhaps after viewing the attached link, you will consider moving to New York City.

You are, after all, the one and only Hadjimon, and if you ever chose to live with your adoring Aunt Janine you would be treated like the king you know you are.

Sincerely,
ALways thinking of ya,
J

http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20040818162209990001


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Why don't you just catnap him?

g


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

LOL...no, he is too much a royal one for such shennigans. He must be seduced, not stolen.

grins,
J


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

Janine, Hadjimon couldn't get into the link. It's needs an ID and password. And quit tempting my cat! LOL.

Actually I thought I saw him trying to dial your number a couple days ago. When trimming his nails, G nicked him and made him bleed. Hadji doesn't believe anything in life is an accident. So of course, Hadji being Hadji, he thought G had tried to amputate his toe.

Poor little guy, he was soooo upset. G says he will NEVER trim his nails again. Which is fine with Hadji and me.

Hadjimon's been working G's guilt to the max. Sad pathetic eyes, nervous glances, runs if he gets too close. Should earn an Academy Award for his 'knight of the sorrowful countenance' performance. No one does a guilt trip like da mon. G's been sucking up to him shamelessly. Even promised to buy him a pony.

Ya never know, Hadj just might be on your doorstep one day. Soon. He sends love and kitty kisses to his Auntie Janine.

Carole


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

See, the Hadjimon can do much better than living with that mean man with the machete.

SO sorry to hear about the nail incident. LOrdy, I feel for poor Hadji but I also feel for poor G! Oh, see....I cannot cut my dog's nails. I'm too scared. I have to take him in and make somebody else do it! If I cut him, I would never forgive myself (give ol' G a big hug, I'm sure he hates himself)

Okay, I will just wait for the day when Hadjimon arrives on my stoop, lol.

Sorry about the link - it was a Cat Cafe that just opened here in NY! They invite people to bring their kitty friends for a little dining experience and socialization, lol..not kidding. They serve salmon dishes, chicken, etc. it is just too damn funny.

Hope you be well, C. Love you, J


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

I read about that cafe on the internet. And thought of you naturally.  
What a cool idea. Have you taken Ms Felicia and Thor out for dinner yet?

Hadjimon and I celebrated our 9th Anniversary last Monday. Would have loved to take him out for dinner. He's so elegant and well-mannered, and handsome of course!

I always trim the boyz nails (although it takes two for Sasha). Hadji is the easiest to do, so there wasn't even an excuse for the incident. He and I think it's just criminal that G tried to amputate his toe (yes, G does hate himself for injuring da mon), so we'll let him suffer another day or two. :twisted:

Carole


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, see I mentioned taking Felicia and Thor, but Sidney's reply was "well, what an idea. Why don't we just pick up a couple of wild racoons from the park and take THEM to dinner?" LOLOL..

He's right, too....the terrific twosome are very very sweet to US, but ahem...they are a tad wild. Sidney has threatened to get a fencing mask when he has to put them in the carrier to go to the vet.

By the way, his life has been taken over by those two cats, lol..he has built little steps to each of his windows (little three step blocks, so they can climb up and perch on the top and look out at will) LOL

Love to your entire family, Carole....didn't mean to leave out the spectacular Sasha, gorgeous Koyla or the ever unique Vanya!

Love,
me


----------

